# Romantic?



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

What do you find romantic ?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

When your love comes up behind you while you are mindlessly washing dishes, preparing food or whatever and wraps his arms around you and gives you a wonderful hug.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

What Tambo said!:goodjob:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

When I complain that Numb's whiskers are scratching me and he immediately drops everything and goes off to shave.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Any sort of unsolicited compassion and/or assurance goes a long ways. Notes dropped here and there work for a man as well.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

During my married years, my wife never woke up to an alarm clock. Instead she woke to a fresh cup of coffee that I brought her each morning and a kiss on her check as I was preparing to walk out the door to work. While it may not be considered the most romantic of gestures, it was my daily gesture of appreciation to her.


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

Ooooh...HOW romantic !!! I enjoy what some consider the "little things" such as fresh coffee...a wink across the room, can turn me into a puddle of goo.

Perhaps I'm quite odd...but Grand gestures as on Valentine's Day, I don't appreciate. If my man needs a calendar date to remind him I exist...forgit it !! 

An occasional Grand Gesture when it's "just because" is wonderful...but it's the daily "little things" that are HUGE to me.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree, one day out of the entire year (V-Day) does not make up for lost opportunities the balance of the year.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

My exhusband (not an ex at the time) would kiss me on the head on his way out for work. He left about 4:15 so I would still be asleep. I always thought that was sweet.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Breakfast in bed delivered by a good looking woman with very little clothing on.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I saw a Kay Jeweler commercial where the guy opens Pandoras box, she sees it and says yes. That gave me a slight catch in the heart.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

The most romantic gesture I've ever been the recipient of was along the side of the interstate. He pulled over and I was thinking WHY?! He had stopped to pick wildflowers for me. For no reason.

I'm like others, the little things that are done "just because" mean more than the big days where you're supposed to. Unfortunately I didn't have many of them in my marriage.


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

I am not delicate...but I very much dislike getting into a cold vehicle during winter. Knowing that, my DH would go out and start mine for me..."just because". I would have followed that man off a cliff. :thumb:


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

pancho said:


> Breakfast in bed delivered by a good looking woman with very little clothing on.


Pretty much the same but want the delivery to be a good looking man scantily clad.


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

We need to hear from more men. Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Hmm... well, I liked little notes left for me in unexpected places. I liked coming home from working a double to find a bubble bath with lit candles and rose petals in it waiting for me. I liked waking up to find he had cooked a big breakfast for me. I liked that if it was freezing cold he would start the car, scrape the windshield, and have hot coffee in a cup with a lid waiting for me to grab it as I went out the door. I liked when he would brush and braid my hair just because he wanted to, or write me poetry or sing pretty woman when I walked in the room. Sigh. Now I'm sad.


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

Now I am sad too. Perhaps this thread wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Blue, Do ya wonder why it may be that not many men are replying?? Myself I don't remember anything that stands out as a specific gesture of any of the 3s great affection for me, AND to be honest, I cant remember any that I did with them.

Part of me wishes I had another chance to do it all over with the first one, and to do it right this time. Then there wouldn't hopefully have been 2 more. 

But no one can undo what has been done, OR redo it differently. They can just hope for a chance to redo it again, with someone else, and with the time they have left. Both to pick the right one as best they can THIS TIME, and to remember their failures of times past, and to remember that each day, is one day less, left to them to make that day special to the other.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I personally can't wait to hear from doingitmyself on this one.


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

Wise words ! Life gives us no do-overs...but we do get to learn.

I had a very good marriage; yet if I get a next time...I shall be more aware and not let urgent things eclipse the important ones.


----------



## qtkitty (Apr 17, 2005)

How about doing the cleaning? Dunno but when you get home and your male significant other is hands and knees washing the floor it ain't a bad view. Can see why guys would like that too lol.

But stopping by the side of the road to pick flowers is my favorite. I never have liked store bought flowers. Amazingly when guys do something wrong they forget and you and up with crappy store bought roses ect that make you sneeze and think that will make it all better. If it's first date and they do that I give them a pass. But if there's a second date they are informed not to get flowers even though its sweet NO. Lol


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

hmmm, everything u gals listed-I've done over 35yrs for rosie.now that i'm single and older? put my slippers on a register-fill the flower vase on the table with the flowers I planted-not plastic ones.don't complain about my moustache-it was there when we got married-I won't complain about yours.lets cook a meal together-take me somewhere that isn't a shopping mall.go with me to the antique tractor show-i'll dress up and take u to a nice dinner after.oh and if I fall asleep after a 16hr shift? wrap my meal up&cover me with a blanket.


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

I have to agree with BlueJeans.......that a wink across the room from my best friend melts my heart. He's ornery but that's also part of his charm lol


----------



## Midgard (Jan 23, 2015)

I can certainly relate to what Farmboy Bill said but that is in the past. 

I don't know if this is so romantic but I do make coffee for Tammy every morning and get up early to take care of the early morning pet chores. I hold doors open for her, treat her well, and give her hugs at unexpected moments. If I can get her an unexpected present I'll get it. Mostly I just try to treat her well. 

Ed


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

That is romantic indeed !!! 

I think "romance"...may simply be the one-on-one intimate personal connection which is separate, different and more special than connections to anyone else on earth.

This takes infinite forms...yet when you have it...you KNOW it.

Now I've succeeded in making myself very lonely. I think I shall go to another forum and talk about chickens or something.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Romantic,,,hmmm,,,,let's see,,,uh,,

This would be very romantic:

She hands me an ice cream cone, winks, giggles and flashes her boobs....

Yep that's ROMANTIC!!

:icecream: die:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Laying on a blanket, in a meadow, with my Girl*, holding hands, dreaming,talking, and gazing up at the clouds rolling by*. I can imagine doing this, and I do believe this would be quite romantic*.:kiss:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Here's a little romance for you then! 

 

:teehee:

( * )( * )


Oops, forgot the ice cream....:icecream:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Sitting with My Girl*, on a break wall, faces to the wind, wrapped in a blanket, watching the waves crash*, holding hands, and kissing!


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm sure HE forgot the ice cream too !


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Riding down a country back road, windows down, tunes blaring, her bare feet up on the dash of my truck*, wind blowing our hair all about! Kill the lights, cut the engine, roll to a stop, set out on the tailgate, and study the stars, and her lips* Now I'm getting tired?, maybe we'll just lay down for a bit, get that blanket out, and collapse in each others arms?

Good Night*


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I had that happen once. Me and this gal I had taken away from a druggie at a local bar, sat up till 4 in the parking lot, just talking about stuff. She finally retch in and hauled out the L one. I said put that back. U know how long its been since I seen one of those. Ill likely have a heart attack. She put it to bed and said, OK well do it the old fashioned way then. I finally found out she wasn't a farm gal, Just a gal that came out long distance to get away from her whatever he was, and I brought her out and showed her the place. This was around 2000 or so. She never came back, and as I thought that was the acid test, It worked out best for both of us.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I miss being able to surprise my guy. Before we lived together, I had a key to his house. I'd sneak over and leave him a surprise on the porch, or clean his house just because. Sneak up on him when he was laying down and give him a back rub. Wait til he was really sweaty and hot from mowing, and then I'd come out with a big pitcher of iced tea and a picnic basket of sandwiches just the way he liked them, and sit in the shade with him. Snuggling under the stars beside the fire pit, watching the bats and fireflies. Riding around the town where he grew up, listening to all his memories. Walking through the flea market arm in arm.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

I am afraid I am not so romantic but I am picking up all your tips
Mind you, I read in a Swedish newspaper that people who use a lot of smilies have a romantic nature. Maybe I am romantic in my sub conscience:facepalm::rock:


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Twp.Tom said:


> Riding down a country back road, windows down, tunes blaring, her bare feet up on the dash of my truck*, wind blowing our hair all about! Kill the lights, cut the engine, roll to a stop, set out on the tailgate, and study the stars, and her lips* Now I'm getting tired?, maybe we'll just lay down for a bit, get that blanket out, and collapse in each others arms?
> 
> Good Night*


Tom I think you are going to wear that blanket out, I have some sheepskins you may borrow:stirpot:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Romantic
of, relating to, or involving love between two people: making someone think of love : suitable for romance
: thinking about love and doing and saying things to show that you love someone

Based upon this definition?


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

handymama,after reading your post? theres flowers waiting......


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Renee, U think hes gonna wear what out?? Might wear HER out lol


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75FwB7S-qFE[/ame]


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

sassafras manor said:


> I agree, one day out of the entire year (V-Day) does not make up for lost opportunities the balance of the year.


Very true, however i believe V day is for putting the icing on the cake. Its a fun day for lovers, yes its a Hallmark day as well, but just make it work for ya or not. I don't "need" a special day but sure wont pass one up either!!!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

romance? the guy that checks your tires regularly. The one that insists he will drive you to your Dr appointment, when you tell him you need to get your ovaries checked (sorry guys) and then goes in with you, while you 'assume the position'....the one who will drop everything to build new roosting perches for your henhouse, because the old ones aren't working anymore. The one who, on a really eventful, busy day in public, will hold the hand of your special needs daughter, and wait, in the background, with her while you ride the cowabunga waves of life that one evening. The one who has done countless small/large tasks for you, none of them 'romantic' or sexy, but they assure you of his feelings (even though saying them aloud doesn't happen often).


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Preach it sister sherry!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have come back to this thread, every day, read it, and tried to answer the question:
What do I find romantic?

I have come to the conclusion, I do not know what is romantic.
I do not know how to define that word, nor do I think I have ever experienced 'romance'.

OMG I am so weird.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

No, I follow you on that.
But Laura, at the age of 62, I am now being bombarded with "Romance" (And find it very agreeable) so it is never too late.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Romance to me is that one little glance or look with a soft smile when your having a bad day. It's that look that says it's going to be alright. It's that big hug and kiss as your walking out the door. It's just wonderful. My wife and I have been married 15 years. And we celebrate it daily. We take a hot bath every other day and sometimes several days in a row together and rub each other's tired muscles by Candle light. We started that about a year ago. And it has drawn us so very close.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Now that does sound romantic VA*^^^^^^^^!!!! It sounds as if this is good for Your Relationship*


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

It's all about routine. If you make love and affections a daily routine it wont fade away.


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

Taking the risk of running this thread off in the ditch...

Years ago, I found myself in a "class" for relationship/marriage advice for women. One big point pounded was: Never take your husband for granted.

By most definitions, that is important, I suppose...but being the Rebel I am...I countered with: I do take my man for granted...by the definition: "Consider as true or real, anticipate correctly."

I take for granted that he will have-my-back...that he loves me, will be truthful, faithful and have sterling integrity.

If I had to be watching for assurance of these things every minute...I'd be an insecure nervous-wreck. And if my man needed constant reassurance of his TOP Priority in my world...I would be GONE.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Romance requires almost no work at all, it just requires some thought, thought that should be focused on her/him. Its as easy as anything could be. If you think its work, your doing it all wrong, and your doing it for the wrong reasons! :hammer:


----------



## exsheeple (Nov 2, 2014)

All the little things most take for granted....a look from across the room, a light touch while passing by...something as simple as letting someone know you are thinking of them at that moment with just a smile and a wink....there are so many "little" things but they all count.....


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

BlueJeans said:


> We need to hear from more men. Suggestions are welcome.


Ok. I always thought it was romantic when a girlfriend asked if we were going to have sex that night. You'll have to guess my answer.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Darren said:


> Ok. I always thought it was romantic when a girlfriend asked if we were going to have sex that night. You'll have to guess my answer.


If she asks, she already knows the answer


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Romantic is how YOU receive it. You're all crazy. My ex finally got irritated that I brought her coffee or tea every morning. ... I could tell a funny story. 

I will never acknowledge such an obviously made up, consumerism holiday. What's romantic??? I am romantic.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Few people really like romantics, and, of those that do, few like it for very long.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

True, few do , but the few who do are truly blessed when they find a soul mate.
My parents were "turtle doves" throughout their marriage. I suppose, living isolated, we kids were spoilt. We got the wrong naive impression of what the world was really like. We always thought there was a knight on a white horse for many years:happy2:
Meeting the real world was very hard for me.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

The kids at work asked me what I was doing on Valentines day.....
I said "working silly".
No No No NO....after work.
Going home?
You don't have a date?
Uh, no.......
What do you usually do on V day?
Work.....
How long has it been since you went out on V day?
Um.....never?
What?
Yeah, I have never been out on V Day.
(really depressing thought....thanks guys)

Come to think of it, I can only recall flowers once (not a fan of flowers when the calendar dictates flowers) and no, never been out on V day and only once on my B-day, and that was when I was 20 years old.

So the kids (22-30) are talking about 'romance' and 'being romantic'.......
Wow.
It's like they were speaking Greek.
I am pathetic. HAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHHA


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I got one of those put together metal sheds for Valentines once and a depth finder for fishing once. That's the kind of presents I like!!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I got pickled pigs feet once.....along with roses.
During my marriage, I think I got the flowers, maybe candy/card most years.

Maybe once or twice went out together.

It's a nice habit to show someone you appreciate them, but it certainly doesn't need to be expensive or only once a year.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

doingitmyself said:


> Romance requires almost no work at all, it just requires some thought, thought that should be focused on her/him. Its as easy as anything could be.* If you think its work, your doing it all wrong, and your doing it for the wrong reasons!* :hammer:





vicker said:


> Romantic is how YOU receive it. You're all crazy. My ex finally got irritated that I brought her coffee or tea every morning. ... I could tell a funny story.
> 
> I will never acknowledge such an obviously made up, consumerism holiday. *What's romantic??? I am romantic.*


I don't usually post here in Singletree, because you folks have far too much fun for us married folks to handle. (I do find you all to be thoroughly entertaining, though!)

This topic is interesting and I think that Doingitmyself and Vicker really nailed it: Romance should be natural and it doesn't have to cost a thing! It is the everyday caring that tells someone that they are loved. It is easy to allow television to warp you into believing that romance involves a grand gesture on one particular day. The most romantic gesture is cumulative and comprised of all of the small things that occur during the other 364 days of the year.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, Went over to the Xs QWed night after church. Played cards tonight with Son, GS and DDIL and friend of the family, of at least that part of it, who lives with X. Played Pitch. I didn't realize that it was the 13th. At one point, we threw out on the table 3 6s. Me and her beat the other 2 teams 2 to 1. boy and I left same time. HAD I KNOWN it was Fri 13th, and seeing the red 6s, ida stayed overnight lol. Told her Happy Anniversary. She wanted me to stay till tomorrow, but I didn't want our plesantrys to become too familiar.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Anything you try on Valentines Day cannot by definition be called romantic. It's expected of you. I hate that. It's a ridiculous concept.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

A glass of wine--fire going in the fireplace--snuggling and talking. I don't need or want material gifts.....


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

After 15 years of marriage I can say my view on true romance has changed. A spouse who will wash your dirty underwear or look at a hemorrhoid for you is far more romantic than flowers. Lol


----------

